

Increase FiOS upload speed to match download - khaki54
http://www.verizon.com/home/MLP/myrewards.html

======
khaki54
If you join the Verizon rewards program, they change your upload speed to
match your download speed for free. It took less than a day. It was probably
instant, I just checked about a day later. (I don't work for Verizon)

